# Kayak Rack finished!



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally finished my kayak rack. First trip to the coast at OBX scheduled for October with my Ocean Kayak Big Game 2. I have the front part of the rack made to swivel around and to swivel down. Making it easy for me to load by myself.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks Great!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I like it! You did a fine job with it


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

unique situation with a clean and unique solution!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I appreciate the replies. I worked hard on it.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Can I come? Looks like a good time!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Dang nice rack!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

SeaPA said:


> Dang nice rack!


That's what I told her just before the slap. LOL


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice looking setup! Curious about 1 thing. What do you have to do in order to open your hood mid-trip? Do you have to unload yak first?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

wannabeangler said:


> Nice looking setup! Curious about 1 thing. What do you have to do in order to open your hood mid-trip? Do you have to unload yak first?


Unfortunately, yes I would have to unload the Yak first. With the length of the Yak and needing to place the Yak on the roof and extend it to the front over the hood to keep it away from the 5th wheel camper; I had to bend the front part of the carrier over the hood so I would have a flatter section under the front of the Yak to sit on the carrier. However, it only takes a couple of minutes to unload and remove the front carrier if I needed to.


----------

